# Violin Beginner rythm issues



## seafra

Hello, i started Violin lessons about three months ago after years of wanting to learn. I'm 30, and so far it's going well enough. My teacher hasn't hit me yet, so that's good. 
Anyway, im having trouble keeping the proper rythm, does anyone have any solid suggestions as i keep playing every not as 1 beat and really need to get to grips with this.


----------



## Frasier

If you're having lessons your teacher is best placed to advise you. Laborious as it might sound, you'll need a metronome (not so much to keep a steady pace though it's always useful for that) but so that you can count beats, half-beats and notes that last for two beats, three beats etc.


If you already have a metronome you can make a start with scales. Set the metronome to about 80 and play a scale where each 1/4 note lasts one beat (except the first one, up or down, for which you should count 2 beats), with separate bow strokes (one long one for the first two beats then half bow lengths until the next long (two beat) note.


Then double the timing so your first note lasts one beat then play 2 1/8 notes to each beat until you reach the octave, counting (including the first): one - two and - three and - four and | one....and so on. 


You don't need a difficult scale - the easier the better until you sort this out - so, D major or A major, one octave first position.But your teacher will then advise you about compound times, syncopation and such.


----------

